

3 Reasons Why Facebook Connect Will Be Our Only Sign-in Option For Now - dickersonjames
http://blog.leapfor.it/post/17155827909

======
ezl
Makes total sense. Using registration/authentication as a deliberate strategy
for selecting/segmenting your market is underrated.

Startups too often get in a cycle of wanting ALL the customers, instead of
wanting the right customers.

You're not walmart, you're not trying to please everyone. Time is at a
premium, so if your userbase is mostly on facebook (and willing to
authenticate via facebook), don't waste time supporting everything under the
sun.

Wait until 1000s of people say "Hey i'd like to be able to auth via X" before
you build it.

~~~
nicolas_scott
Well said. It's not ideal but it's quality over quantity to start.

